# Stange sore or rash on bridge of nose



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy has a strange small patch of hair loss on the bridge of her nose. My other dog had small patches of hair loss when he was a puppy also. It may or may not be connected to the other skin issues she is dealing with: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/120033-mercy-scratching.html

It is tiny about 1 cm long and 1 mm wide. I am not sure if it could be a fungal infection or mange, or just a hot spot. She has had this for two weeks now. I got something over the counter to spray it with. At one point there was a scab forming, but Mercy scratched it off again. :yuck: It is not always easily visible. I feel silly going to the vet for such a tiny thing. It still bothers me since it is an eye sore when visible. Anyone else have little sores or rashes like this?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you gone to the vet yet about the other issue? 

That spot looks like a scrape. Our Sammy used to get something like that on his nose when he used to play with rocks outside (he'd bowl big rocks around the yard). 

But since she's been itching a lot, I'd get her in to see what's going on. Especially if you suspect fungal or bacterial infection.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I will get in sometime this week. They might need to do a skin scraping.


----------

